# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Đà Lạt, một chuyến đi đầy bụi

## hattieu

Chúng tôi vừa có một chuyến du lịch bụi đến thành phố ngàn hoa Đà Lạt.  Một chuyến đi đầy bụi theo cả nghĩa đen lẫn nghĩa bóng. Nhóm chúng tôi  gồm 6 thành viên: Hiền, My, Trinh, Tâm, Ân và tôi.
 

      Nhóm quyết định bắt xe đò lên Đà Lạt cho đúng chất bụi và tiết kiệm chi  phí. Chúng tôi đặt vé xe Thành Bưởi ở Cần Thơ. Vì xe chạy nghịch đường  nên nhóm phải đi xe bus xuống Vĩnh Long chờ xe Thành Bưởi chạy ngang sẽ  “vớt” 6 em lên xe. Ngày khởi hành của chúng tôi là ngày 30/12. Một ngày  với rất nhiều chuyện phải lo: đám cưới nhỏ bạn (chúng tôi phải sắp xếp  đi dự vào buổi tối hôm trước), đám giỗ bà nội và sinh nhật tôi. Sinh  nhật năm nay là một sinh nhật đáng nhớ nhất. Vì tôi được cùng mừng sinh  nhật với lũ bạn trên xe đò. Tôi nhận được nhiều lời chúc mừng của các  bạn trên YuMe, Facebook và Zing Me… Xúc động vô cùng. Cảm ơn chị Thơ và  Kim Hòa đã gọi điện chúc mừng, cảm ơn món quà sinh nhật ý nghĩa và bất  ngờ của bạn Huệ. Một lần nữa cảm ơn bạn Huệ vì sự tận tình giúp đỡ, liên  hệ đặt vé xe giùm cả nhóm.      Xe bắt đầu lăn bánh lúc 21h. Trên chuyến xe kéo dài gần 10 tiếng thì  chắc chắn có nhiều chuyện để kể nhưng tôi nhớ nhất là chuyện bác tài bị  phạt một triệu đồng ở gần hầm Thủ Thiêm vì lỗi chạy sai làn đường. Bị  phạt là đúng tội vậy mà bác ấy cứ nhai nhai như cái giẻ rách làm hành  khách trên xe rất phiền lòng. Khi vừa đến địa phận tỉnh Lâm Đồng thì mọi  người đều tỉnh giấc vì phía trước mặt có một chiếc ô tô đang cháy ngùn  ngụt. Đã nghe báo đài nói nhiều về hiện tượng xe tự bốc cháy nhưng lần  đầu tiên chứng kiến thật sự làm tôi rất hỏang sợ.  
      Đường hoa Đà Lạt      Xe đến trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt vào sáng sớm của ngày 31. Tôi được  ngắm cảnh Đà Lạt buổi sớm. Thành phố chìm trong những làn sương mù mờ ảo  thật sự rất đẹp. Những con đường đầy hoa trải dài tít tắp. Khách sạn  của chúng tôi nằm trên đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa chỉ cách chợ Đà Lạt chừng  200m. Sau khi ăn sáng thì chúng tôi đi tham quan đường hoa Đà Lạt. Cả  nhóm thay phiên nhau tạo dáng chụp ảnh. Thay vì chạy xe đạp quanh Hồ  Xuân Hương thì chúng tôi lại chọn giải pháp đi bộ. Đây là một quyết định  sai lầm trong nhiều quyết định sai lầm khác của chúng tôi trong chuyến  đi này. Lội muốn rụng cặp giò mà vẫn chưa đi giáp một vòng hồ. Song,  chúng tôi dường như bừng tỉnh khi đến với Không Gian Hoa Đà Lạt tại sân  golf Đồi Cù. Những cánh đồng hoa tulip với đủ màu sắc xanh, vàng, đỏ… và  ngào ngạt hương thơm. Nhỏ bạn đi cạnh tôi mà cứ thốt lên “Trời ơi! Chắc  tui chết quá Phước ơi! Xứ gì đâu mà đẹp lạ đẹp lùng. Muốn dọn ra Đà Lạt  sống quá hà!!!”. Tôi còn muốn ngất lên ngất xuống vì vẻ đẹp của các  lòai hoa nói chi đến các bạn gái. Thật sự bỏ ra 50.000 đồng tiền vé  chúng tôi thấy rất đáng. Tại không gian hoa Đà Lạt còn có nhũng mô hình  thu nhỏ như cối xay gió, đoàn xe lửa, nhà hát con sò, tháp nghiêng, ngôi  nhà làm bằng rau củ, trái cây,…  
  
      Bạn Trinh chụp tại Không Gian Hoa Đà Lạt      Ngày đầu tiên chúng tôi chỉ quanh quẩn ở các đường hoa, chợ Đà Lạt và  khu vực Hồ Xuân Hương. Lội bộ rã rời nên cả buổi chiều chúng tôi ngủ vùi  trong phòng. Buổi tối chúng tôi lại đi một vòng chợ Đà Lạt để tìm đồ  ăn. Phải thừa nhận một điều là cung cách phục vụ của các quán ăn ở Đà  Lạt không chuyên nghiệp. Nhân viên phục vụ chậm chạp, đồ ăn không ngon  nhưng giá thì cứ ở trên trời. Đành rằng mùa lễ hội du khách rất đông nên  có thể xí xóa về khoản thời gian chờ đợi nhưng tôi chỉ muốn so sánh một  chút. Ở Sa Đéc quê tôi, có một vài quán ăn ngon, những ngày tết, lễ  hội, quán đông cứng người nhưng nhân viên phục vụ làm việc rất chuyên  nghiệp và không để thực khách phải chờ quá lâu còn đằng này sau hơn 15  phút chúng tôi gọi món mà chén đũa vẫn chưa được dọn ra. Nói thật, nếu  không vì chúng tôi quá đói thì chúng tôi sẽ không còn đủ kiên nhẫn để  chờ đợi nữa.  
      Chụp tại Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm      Sau màn dạo phố đêm thì cái màn thác loạn ở khách sạn mới là đáng nhớ.  Chúng tôi mua rất nhiều xoài, cóc, trứng cút, khô mực, chân gà nướng để  nhâm nhi cùng với hai chai rượu vang. Mà phải công nhận rượu vang uống  đã thiệt. Sau khi xử xong hai chai rượu thì cả nhóm rủ nhau chơi đánh  bài. Đánh bài ăn gì thì tụi mình tự biết với nhau hén Hiền, My, Trinh,  Tâm, Ân.hihi. Ngoài kia người ta đang tưng bừng các chương trình ca  nhạc, bắn pháo hoa đón mừng năm mới còn chúng tôi ru rú trong phòng “làm  chuyện ác”. Không phải vì không muốn đi mà là không thể đi vì đôi chân  đã mệt rã rời.  
      Đà Lạt về đêm      Sáng hôm sau chúng tôi dậy khá sớm. Song phải chờ đợi bạn Hiền và bạn  My làm đẹp. Trong chuyến đi lần này,ngoài thời gian chờ đợi ở các quán  ăn đông nghẹt người  thì chúng tôi cũng phải tốn một mớ thời gian cho  hai bạn gái này làm đẹp. hic hic. Chúng tôi là bạn rất thân với anh Hà  Văn Tiện nên đã chọn mì ly làm bữa điểm tâm lót dạ. Cả nhóm ra khỏi  phòng lúc hơn 8h sáng. Công việc đầu tiên là mướn 3 chiếc xe đạp đôi,  tiếp đó là chạy đến đường Lê Quý Đôn để đặt vé xe về Sài Gòn. Theo dự  tính thì chúng tôi ở Đà Lạt đến sáng ngày mùng 2 mới về nhưng đáng tiếc  là hãng Phương Trang đã hết ghế trống trong ngày mùng 2 nên đành phải  chấp nhận chuyến xe lúc 23 giờ đêm.      Kế hoạch của ngày cuối cùng ở Đà Lạt là chúng tôi sẽ đi thăm Thiền Viện  Trúc Lâm và thác Datanla. Nói ra thiệt là đau lòng. Cả nhóm đã không dự  tính trước, đoạn đường từ trung tâm thành phố đến Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm  rất nhiều đèo dốc nên có xe đạp cũng như không. Chúng tôi không thể đạp  xe lên các con dốc nên đành dẫn bộ. Chỉ tội cho hai nàng thích làm đẹp  nhất nhóm là nàng Hiền và nàng My. Chân mang giày búp bê, mặc váy trắng,  váy xanh nhưng phải cuốc bộ 4,5 cây số đường đèo. Trên đường đến thiền  viện chúng tôi liên tục nhận được những ánh mắt và nụ cười ái mộ lẫn ái  ngại của những du khách đi xe máy, xe ô tô. Có lẽ họ đang nghĩ: “Trời  ơi! ở đâu ra 6 con khùng vậy trời. Đi đường đèo mà chạy xe đạp đôi”. Thế  mới biết là đoạn đường chúng tôi đi gian khổ cỡ nào. Có lúc hai bắp  chân của tôi căng cứng vì mỏi. Tôi là người thích được chụp ảnh nhưng  đến khi cả nhóm dừng lại chụp ảnh thì tôi cũng không còn một chút sức  lực nào. Chỉ ngồi ôm chiếc xe đạp thở phì phò.  

  
      Đến thiền viện chúng tôi được bạn Ân giới thiệu cây me hơn trăm tuổi,  cây sen đá quý hiếm… Nhìn chung bạn Ân có kiến thức khá sâu rộng về các  loài cây cảnh và nhiều địa điểm du lịch. Song bạn Ân không hề rành đường  như bạn Tâm đã giới thiệu trước đó và cũng không như chúng tôi từng  tưởng tượng. Bằng chứng là đường đến thiền viện Trúc Lâm, thác Datanla  đều do tôi và Hiền thay phiên nhau hỏi đường. Có lần bạn Ân còn dẫn  chúng tôi đi vào ngõ cụt. hic hic. Chúng tôi được đi cáp treo ở thiền  viện Trúc Lâm, được ngắm nhìn thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao. Bên dưới  chúng tôi là cả một rừng thông, những cây mimosa trổ hoa vàng rực và  những cây hồng trụi lá nhưng sai trĩu quả.Có một điều đáng buồn là rừng  thông đã bị thưa dần, những thảm cỏ quanh các ngọn đồi đã bị chết cả.  Một điều đáng lo lắng là diện tích cây thông đang vơi dần đi đồng nghĩa  với việc khí hậu Đà Lạt sẽ nóng dần lên. Lúc đó sẽ ảnh hưởng đến những  nhà vườn nơi đây. Không biết đến khi đó Đà Lạt có còn là Đà Lạt nữa  không ta!.  
      Khoai lang nướng nà  :Big Grin:        Ngồi trên cáp mà bạn Tâm cứ nói “lỡ cáp bị đứt rồi sao?”. Trời ơi nói  hổng phải khen chứ miệng bạn Tâm sao vô duyên dữ vậy trời. Trước khi đi  tôi đã bị nhỏ em mở hàng lúc ngồi ăn cơm chiều “bữa nay là bữa cơm cuối  cùng của anh Phước rồi hén. Mai ảnh hổng còn ở đây nữa”. Kết quả là nhỏ  em bị mẹ tôi “sạc” cho một trận. Còn trên đường đi thì có bạn Tâm nói  chuyện chẳng lành.  
      Chụp từ cáp treo Đà Lạt      Tôi không đồng ý đi thác Datanla vì tôi sợ phải leo dốc nữa nhưng trước  thái độ quyết tâm của các thành viên trong nhóm nên tôi đành phải chấp  nhận. Cũng may là từ thiền viện đến thác Datanla khá gần, chỉ cần vượt  qua một con dốc cao là đã đến nơi. Trên đường đi, người ta bán dâu hái  tại vườn, trái vừa to vừa chín mọng với giá 30000 đồng một ký nhưng cả  nhóm phờ phạc đến nỗi chẳng thèm mua (tối đó phải mua ở chợ Đà Lạt với  giá 60000 đồng nhưng dâu nhỏ xíu xiu). Khi đến thác, nhân viên giữ xe  nhìn bọn tôi với mắt chữ O, miệng chữ A. Họ ngạc nhiên có lẽ vì lần đầu  tiên có du khách đến thác bằng xe đạp đôi. Mà quả thật, đảo mắt xung  quanh chỉ toàn xe máy và xe ô tô. Chỉ có 6 con khùng với 3 chiếc xe  đạp.Từ cổng vào đến thác chúng tôi phải lội bộ một khoảng xa. Mệt nói  không ra tiếng ấy thế mà vừa nhìn thấy thác thì nhỏ Hiền chẳng khác nào  tiên cá ở trên cạn lâu ngày gặp nước. Chạy tung tăng từ bên này sang bên  kia. Nhỏ leo ra chỗ xa tạo dáng chụp ảnh trong khi hai ba tiếng còi của  người bảo vệ cứ cất lên toét toét báo nguy hiểm. Đến được thác cả nhóm  cảm thấy mãn nguyện nhưng cũng bắt đầu thấy lo cho quãng đường về. 12  mắt nhìn nhau không nói nên lời. í lộn 14 mắt mới đúng (vì tôi bốn mắt  mà haha).  
      Thác Datanla      Từ thác Datanla về tới trung tâm thành phố là đoạn đường dài 4km với  rất nhiều dốc cao. Lên dốc rồi xuống dốc. Cả bọn thở khì khì cùng động  viên nhau cố gắng. Tôi và nhỏ Hiền vừa đi vừa niệm phật “nam mô a di đà  phật, phù hộ cho con được mau chóng về nhà”. Còn thằng Tâm thì cứ khóc  huhu: “trời ơi hổng lẽ đi Đà Lạt mà cởi trần chứ. Nực quá trời rồi”.  Cuối cùng thì cũng tới nơi. Cả nhóm reo lên “ôi 6 con khùng đã về tới  khách sạn”. Nằm thở thoi thóp ở khách sạn đến tối mịt mới có thể gượng  dậy để ra chợ Đà Lạt mua ít đồ làm quà biếu người thân.      Sau chuyến đi hành xác tôi nằm vùi trong phòng ngủ một giấc thật lâu.  Thức dậy thì trời đã tối mịt. Cái đầu cứ quay vòng vòng cảm giác như  mình vẫn còn ngủ trên xe. Mệt nhưng vui và nhiều kỉ niệm cười ra nước  mắt. Ngồi nghĩ lại không hiểu sao mình lấy đâu ra nhiều sức lực mà có  thể vượt một quãng đường đèo hơn 10km thế kia. Quả thật là thần kì. Cả  nhóm chia tay nhau và không quên hẹn gặp lại ở festival hoa Đà Lạt 2014

----------


## hoabattuqn

Đà Lạt mình đi nhiều lần rồi , nhưng vẫn thích đi lại , với mình mỗi chuyến du lịch DL để lại trong mình rất nhiều kỉ niệm, 
...........

----------

